# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  كاريكاتير يوصف حال الخريجين

## الوسادة



----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههههههههه
والله هيك حالنا احنا الخرجين
بعين الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههه لا الدارس مرتاح ولا المش دارس مرتاح كلو زي بعضه ، يسلمو يا حجة*

----------


## الوسادة

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> والله هيك حالنا احنا الخرجين
> بعين الله



*إن شالله خير يا روان اتوكلي على الله 

نورتي روانو

*

----------


## الوسادة

> *ههههههههه لا الدارس مرتاح ولا المش دارس مرتاح كلو زي بعضه ، يسلمو يا حجة*



*ههههههههه تسلملي انت و امثالك المزوئة  ( أكيد مو كله زي بعضه سيد هدوئة ) عالعموم نورتنا حج 

*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههههههههههه يحرام بيحزنو بدي اشوف انا بعد ارع سنين شو راح يصير معي   :Smile:   :Smile: 
يسلمووووووووو حلو كتير

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اه والله هاذ حال الخريجين بهالبلد

----------


## علاء سماره

هههههههههههههههههههه
والله هي فعلا هيك
بس ما في كريكاتير للواسطة

----------

